# Historic Calvinism Versus Hyper-Calvinism



## Machaira (Sep 22, 2007)

I noticed that there is a thread here that discusses a similar topic, but it is now closed. I ask the mods to pardon me if this topic is off limits. 

Here is a link to an mp3 discussion on historic Calvinism versus hyper-calvinism by Chris Arnzen of Iron Sharpens Iron and Tom Ascol of the SBC:

Iron Sharpens Iron


----------



## JohnOwen007 (Sep 22, 2007)

The best I've read on this topic is Curt Daniel's Ph.D. thesis (that he prints on demand) entitled, _Hypercalvinism and John Gill_.


----------



## Machaira (Sep 22, 2007)

JohnOwen007 said:


> The best I've read on this topic is Curt Daniel's Ph.D. thesis (that he prints on demand) entitled, _Hypercalvinism and John Gill_.



Thanks Marty. If you like Curt Daniel, you'll probably like the following mp3 series:

The History and Theology of Calvinism by Curt Daniel


----------



## AV1611 (Sep 22, 2007)

I would recommend:
EPC of Australia - The Offer of the Gospel
EPC of Australia - The Gospel Offer Freed from Confusion
Universalism And The Reformed Churches. A Defence Of Calvin's Calvinism


----------



## DMcFadden (Sep 22, 2007)

I enjoyed the Ascol interview, as much because it brought the subject before a wider audience. Some evangelicals simply dismiss Christians affirming the doctrines of grace with the disparagement: "hyper-calvinist." Sadly, they seem to know little about the subject.

Dave Hunt's _What Love is This? Calvinism’s Misrepresentation of God_, has been summarized by Tim LaHaye as “Dave Hunt…proves Calvinism is not a Protestant doctrine, but is based in Greek fatalism brought into the Church in the fifth century by Augustine, paving the way for the Catholic doctrine of predestination that all but destroyed Christianity and then was picked up by Calvin and presented as Reformed theology.” 

Yikes!!!


----------



## Simply_Nikki (Sep 22, 2007)

Thanks for the MP3


----------



## DMcFadden (Sep 22, 2007)

Yes! I am listening to the first lecture and have almost completed downloading all 75 of them!


----------



## Machaira (Sep 22, 2007)

DMcFadden said:


> I enjoyed the Ascol interview, as much because it brought the subject before a wider audience. Some evangelicals simply dismiss Christians affirming the doctrines of grace with the disparagement: "hyper-calvinist." Sadly, they seem to know little about the subject.
> 
> Dave Hunt's _What Love is This? Calvinism’s Misrepresentation of God_, has been summarized by Tim LaHaye as “Dave Hunt…proves Calvinism is not a Protestant doctrine, but is based in Greek fatalism brought into the Church in the fifth century by Augustine, paving the way for the Catholic doctrine of predestination that all but destroyed Christianity and then was picked up by Calvin and presented as Reformed theology.”
> 
> Yikes!!!



In my own experience with arminians I find that more often than not they readily equate Calvinism with fatalism. I like how Tom Ascol pointed out that arminians and hyper-calvinists are actually polar opposites. Both believe that if God is sovereign, then man is not responsible and each constructs his theology accordingly.


----------



## Machaira (Sep 22, 2007)

Simply_Nikki said:


> Thanks for the MP3



You're welcome Nikki. 

On another note . . . your chat room sounds familiar. Did I hear Gene Cook or maybe Dr. James White mention you or your site at some time?


----------

